# Pigeon found-Roanoke, VA



## TheBiggerBrain (Nov 1, 2010)

Beautiful, healthy black & white pigeon found in Roanoke, VA 24014 Friendly, tame, fat! Band appears to read IF with an E under it and the numbers 67409. Checked IF listing and e-mailed them but no response in 4 days. Help with locating owner?

[email protected]


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry I can't help but that's a beautiful bird. You should take him in till if/when you find the owner. Pigeons tend to choose their people so you may be the lucky one!


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

That Is a beautiful bird. I would take him but you are too far away. Like doveone52 said you should take him in until you find someone. They are very vulnerable to hawks.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Next to the IF is the year such as 2010,you will need that, then contact the name listed below,he will get the owner info,it may take a couple of days and you may need to catch the pigeon. Good Luck.
Kurps



I. F. Stock
Val Matteucci 
P. O. Box 374 
Hicksville, NY 11802
(516) 794-3612
[email protected]


----------



## TheBiggerBrain (Nov 1, 2010)

*pigeon found in Roanoke, VA*

I was able to track the band through Val to a store in Baltimore, MD. The store owner says the man who purchased the bird with this band only left his first name and no contact number but he's from the Baltimore area. Apparently, birds are raced from Roanoke but the season is over so no one is coming this way. 

I've tried a few times to pick this bird up but he's wise to me and takes flight. I have parrots so I'm not afraid of him. I guess I'll try a towel but I don't want to scare him away as I enjoy having him around. Any thoughts?

If he stays around, can't I just make him a safe, dry place outside? I have a dog boarding kennel and many dogs around the property (fenced in of course). I hope that keeps hawkes from coming near the house where the pigeon hangs out. What do you guys think?

Intersting how uninterested the dogs are in this bird. Probably because the bird is not afraid of them and he seems to know they are fenced in. 

I'll await your wisdom,
Debbie


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

TheBiggerBrain said:


> I was able to track the band through Val to a store in Baltimore, MD. The store owner says the man who purchased the bird with this band only left his first name and no contact number but he's from the Baltimore area. Apparently, birds are raced from Roanoke but the season is over so no one is coming this way.
> 
> I've tried a few times to pick this bird up but he's wise to me and takes flight. I have parrots so I'm not afraid of him. I guess I'll try a towel but I don't want to scare him away as I enjoy having him around. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


great looking bird , nets work great too if you can get close enuf to them or if you know where it roosts darkness can be your freind in catching it too.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

TheBiggerBrain said:


> I was able to track the band through Val to a store in Baltimore, MD. The store owner says the man who purchased the bird with this band only left his first name and no contact number but he's from the Baltimore area. Apparently, birds are raced from Roanoke but the season is over so no one is coming this way.
> 
> I've tried a few times to pick this bird up but he's wise to me and takes flight. I have parrots so I'm not afraid of him. I guess I'll try a towel but I don't want to scare him away as I enjoy having him around. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Debbie,
No disrespect as this is only a precaution,please be sure the pigeon doesn't pick in any dog fecal remnants as this will get him very sick, I'm sure you know better but I had to say that. That being said,you could always use a rabbit cage for him/her. To catch the pigeon try a dog crate and put feed and water inside,attache sting to the door pull the door shut when he enters.
Kurps


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful bird! I would definitely take him/her if I lived closer


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Beautiful bird! I would definitely take him/her if I lived closer


was thiniking the same lol


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Shouldn't be hard to catch him. Try a simple box trap:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

A few seeds around the perimeter, a good pile under the trap, be patient and make sure you have some weight on top, like in the link, so it falls quick and holds firm when down.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Or...unless you have Hawks or the likes as a usual thing...just let him hang around...provide Seed and Water in a safe place for him to graze, and, just enjoy his being around.


If he is new to the Great Outdoors as a debutant, fresh from some unfulfilling captive scene he wearied off and split from, he will figure out how to manage, find a Mate, and likely do just fine.


But indeed yes, never let them Graze where Dog or Cat poos used to occur...there is bad stuff ( bad parasites and or their eggs ) which will stay in or on those Soils for years...waiting for some Host to get them into their system.


No planting Gardens there either of course, unless you really, REALLY scrub those Carrots and Radishes well, with a Brillo Pad even.


----------



## TheBiggerBrain (Nov 1, 2010)

*Pigeon in Roanoke*

Thanks for the heads up on dog poo. 

Duh, a dog crate, of course. Great idea. Do you think he'd more likely enter a metal cage type or a plastic one that's more enclosed?

Thank you!
Debbie


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd go for the metal, if he can see through & out, more likely to go in


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes I agree with Quazar, I find I catch them more easily with a metal cage, they are more likely to go under if they can see through it.

As others have said, I gorgeous looking bird. 

Good luck

Janet


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

That is a beautiful bird. Do you have a source of water and seeds for him to have so he doesn't go away?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I see a black band on the other leg. That is an electronic racing band for clocking race speed when the bird does go home. The bird should be kinda tame and trust people. Catching the bird may be much easyer than you think.


----------

